# info zu la palma und teneriffa gesucht



## fatz (17. September 2007)

wir wollten im november fuer ca. 10 tage zu zweit auf die kanaren, kennen uns aber dort 
nicht aus. nach dem durchforsten der suchfunktion sind wir nun mal bei la palma oder 
teneriffa gelandet.
was ist fuer uns besser? fahrtechnik bis s2, kondimaessig sind schon mal gut 1500hm drin.

nun braeuchten wir noch aktuelle infos zu den bikefuehrern die es so gibt. der la palma 
fuehrer aus dem rotherverlag scheint ja nicht so der renner zu sein. 
was taugt der http://www.mtb-lapalma.com ?
gibt's fuer teneriffa noch anderes als den haas? (oder ist hier jemand aus der rosenheimer
ecke, der ihn mir mal fuer ein paar stunden leihen wuerde?)

welche karten gibt's? normal ist uns was topografisches am liebsten, aber bis jetzt
haben wir nur kompass (mag ich daheim gar nicht) und freytag+berndt (auch nicht viel 
besser) gefunden.

hat jemand einen heissen tipp fuer eine unterkunft? kann ruhig einfach sein, wichtig ist uns
eher, dass man die bikes sicher einstellen kann. oder ist pauschalbuchen billiger, als 
wenn wir uns das alles selber zusammensuchen?

braucht man ein mietauto, oder geht's ohne? wenn ja wo am besten buchen dort oder 
schon daheim?

vieleviele fragen......
ich hoffe ihr koennt uns ein wenig weiterhelfen.
gruss
franz


----------



## Pfadfinderin (18. September 2007)

Mietwagen ist ein Muss! Die Insel ist recht zersiedelt, du bist ohne Auto ziemlich bewegungsunfähig. Am Meer find´s ich zum Wohnen nicht so schön, aber trotzdem will man ja mal ans Meer und auch am Strand relaxen. Essen gehen kann man an vielen Orten gut, auch dafür ist ein Auto nicht schlecht. Verlgeiche einfach die dortigen Mietwagenanbieter, oft gibt´s Rabatt, wenn man über Internet bucht. Tolle Ferienhäuser bekommt man über www.la-palma.de Wir haben da schon paar mal gebucht, hat immer alles reibungslos geklappt. Du fährt in Los Llanos zu einem Büro und wirst dann dorthin gebracht. Wir haben 2x im Casas Catatina gewohnt, was ich aber jetzt auf der Liste nicht so schnell wieder gefunden habe. Am günstigsten ist die Gegend zwischen Los Llanos und El Paso, da kannst du direkt zu den Lavadünen hochstrampeln (calle cabeza de vaca = Kuhkopfweg).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 4950 (18. September 2007)

Ich war schon auf beiden Inseln mit dem Bike - für 10 Tage würde ich lieber nach La Palma, ist einfach kompakter - die Guides:

Rother Verlag:  Uwe Kahlfuss, "Bike-Guide La Palma" 

und Delius Klasing   Michael Leibl, "Mountainbiken auf den                                               kanarischen Inseln" 

sind O.K., im Prinzip reicht aber eine Karte, Kompass mag ich auch überhaupt ned, aber für La Palma ist es ausreichend.
auch reinschauen: http://www.mtb-la-palma.de/start.htm

Freunde haben ein Häuschen, ist aber sehr einfach, dafür günstig, wir sind damals von Flughafen mit den Bikes hin - über den 2000 m Hohen Rocce ..., Mietauto ist natürlich einfachere!


----------



## decay (18. September 2007)

War auf beiden Inseln leider nur zu Fuss unterwegs und kann monaco nur zustimmen. Auf LP hätte ich mir wirklich oft ein Bike gewünscht. Traumrevier imho


----------



## cxfahrer (18. September 2007)

War im Frühjahr 2Wo teilpauschal auf LP. absolut geil. 
- Mietwagen ab Flughafen (Monta , billige Rappelkiste Saxo, aber ausreichend)
- Flug (Condor) und Appartement in LosLLanos, pauschal übers Internet (Casa Berigoyo, die vermieten auch so, typisch spanisches Appartement bei nem Landhaus, sparsame Einrichtung aber ok)
- Freytag und Bernd Karte (sehr gut! - eingescannt immer dabei)
- Kompass Karte auf CD mit GPS tracks gefüttert (gps-info) und A4 dabei
- der Rother -Kahlfuss ist ein Führer für Höhenmeterfresser, nicht für Spassradler, die lieber bergab fahren. Wenn man das bei den Beschreibungen berücksichtigt, kann man ihn verwenden. Kann man aber auch sein lassen.
- Touren in der Cumbre fand ich schöner, die Nordseite ist ätzend weit auf Asphalt(Viele Forstwege, Hochgebirge - lange Anfahrt mit dem Auto). 


(die vielen deutschen Einwanderer auf LP sind alle bissl gewöhnungsbedürftig, aber sonst nett...auch wenn man erstmal nicht den Eindruck hat..von wegen wenn dir jemand erzählt der oder die wären unfreundlich...nicht abschrecken lassen und eigenes Urteil bilden!)

Viel Spass und fahr unbedingt die Vulkanroute nach Süden!!!

PS die Mietbikes beider Veranstalter fand ich nicht sooo toll...aber ich habe wegen meiner Körpergröße auch andre Ansprüche. Und für geführte Touren besteht für Orientierungserprobte auf dieser winzigen Insel eigentlich keine Notwendigkeit (außer man sucht Gesellschaft oder braucht einen Shuttle).


----------



## horstj (18. September 2007)

ist alles sehr kleinteilig dort und teneriffa reichlich zersiedelt, sobald man die parks verlässt (kleiner als man denkt). in den nationalparks gibts jenseits der breiten wege oft (sehr) ärger, viele schöne pfade sind wegen zuviel downhillknillchen (das wurde mir von rangern so geschildert) mittlerweile auch extra noch gegen biker beschildert. la palma etwas freier noch. es gibt in teneriffa einige gute bikeshops mit tourguides, die auch wenn sie ihre touren natürlich verkaufen wollen, recht auskunftsfreudig sind.

mietwagen sind internat. verglichen günstig, und sprit lohnt das klauen nicht. da taxis mit viel gepäck nicht günstig sind, lohnt sich ein mietwagen entweder vom oder zum flughafen zu mieten (anfang oder ende des trips; aber nicht auf dem flughafen von einer internat. agentur mieten, sondern von einer kleinen lokalen. die wagen werden am flughafen platziert). kein grosses Auto nehmen, da die strassen dann nicht mehr drunter passen. cicar ist bspw. ein nicht günstiger aber guter vermieter unter anderen.

auf teneriffa gibt es m.E. aber wenige interessante rundtouren, die meisten sind eher von hier nach da.

überlandbusse haben ein grosse gepäckteil unten und die fahrer sind es gewohnt, dass leute da ihre radeln unten reinwerfen. das würde ich also bevorzugen.

der eigentliche kick ist die abwechslung, d.h. man kann am gleichen tag über geröll, durch vulkanstaub (siehe fotos im album), durch eis/schnee, regenwald und am ende bei 20° ins Meer hüpfen. d.h. plant man touren, sollte man auch eine tour- und wetterfähige ausrüstung dabei haben.

furchtbar sind die bettenburgen an der küste. essen/trinken/unterkunft ist nicht günstig, eher mitteleurop. preisniveau. fähren sind teuer (besonders wenn man ein auto mitnimmt)


----------



## Gonzo1 (18. September 2007)

Hallo Fatz!

Also die Frage La Palma oder Teneriffa ist eigentlich keine, da La Palma alles hat was Teneriffa hat - nur viel besser und mit weniger Touristen! Und zum  Biken ist La Palma unbestritten das bessere, da vielfältigere Revier.

Ich glaube, ich kann das ganz gut beurteilen, habe selber 2 Jahre auf La Palma gelebt (und gebiket). Mietwagen ist ein Muss, es sei denn Ihr mietet Euch in Los Llanos ein und macht dann alles zu Fuß oder per Bike. Das schränkt den Bewegungsspielraum natürlich etwas ein. Busverbindungen sind eher spärlich.

Zum Übernachten: Sehr nett, einfach, aber nur 1 Minute vom Bikeveranstalter Bike´n´Fun entfernt ist die kleine Pension El Porvenir. Die Zimmer wurden alle baubiologisch restauriert und sind sehr liebevoll und individuell eingerichtet (siehe auch www.elporvenir.info). Besitzer Siggi ist ebenfalls begeisterter Biker. Ansonsten gibt es eine  große und gute Auswahl an Häusern für kleines Geld unter den schon erwähnten Internetseiten.

Wenn Du dir die ganze Organisation sparen willst, kannst Du Dir das alles von Bike´n ´Fun organiseren lassen - Mietwagen, Unterkunft, Touren etc (www.bikenfun.de) Womit wir beim Bikeveranstalter wären. Besser als Bike´n Fun kannst Du als Biker nicht unterkommen! Prima Leihräder von Bergamont und Siegmund, der Chef, macht das schon seit 13 Jahren auf La Palma. Ich denke, KEINER, aber wirklich keiner kennt die Insel per Bike besser!! (sorry, nichts gegen die anderen Anbieter, deren Gäste jetzt bestimmt gleich wieder in ein ganz anderes Horn blasen). 

Siegmund hat auch bei der Produktion des Buches MTB Guide La Palma mitgearbeitet (siehe auch www.mtb-lapalma.com). Ich denke, das spricht ebenso für den Band wie die zahlreichen positiven Buchbesprechungen bei Amazon oder in der Fachpresse (Mountainbike). Die anderen Bücher sind ja z.T. 10 Jahre und älter - und da tut sich auch auf La Palma ne Menge ;-) Außerdem gibt es beim MTb Guide La Palma noch kostenlos die GPS Daten dazu.

Zu den Karten: freytag+berndt ist auf jeden Fall die besser Wahl als die Kompass Karte, da bei den Trails genauer. Kompass jedoch die einzige digitale Vorlage.

Ich wünsche Dir viel Spaß auf La Palma - es ist ein Traum zum Biken!!! ;-)

Gonzo


----------



## trhaflhow (18. September 2007)

war vor 2 und3 jahren eine je  woche im nov.in la palma zum mtbken
-absolut genial
kauf dir die karte la palma 1:30000 freytag&bernd alle dort eingezeichneten wege ( egal welche farbe - strich oder punkte ) sind fahrbar na ja vielleicht gibts ausnahmen - haben sie aber nicht gefunden
nachdem wir dies kapiert hatten sind wir nur noch nach karte gefahren. hatten den bike guide la palma von uwe kahlfuß bergverlag rother- finde ich etwas teer und waldautobahnlastig
geniale tour von st cruz auf pico de la nieve fährter fährt er rauf waldautobahn - ok. aber runter auch teerstrasse  wos doch den wanderweg prlp3( freytag&bernd)gibt 
AUTO unbedingt
hatten billigappartment etwas ausserhalb von los llanos incl flug und mietwagen für 550 euro pp.
mietwagen ab airport. in JEDES auto ( ausser smart) passen 2 bikekisten und 2 per mit gepäck. heckklappe auf und gut festzurren. rot-weiss schild mitnehmen und gut ists.

neid und viel spass


----------



## bikenfun (18. September 2007)

"Viel Spass und fahr unbedingt die Vulkanroute nach Süden!!!"


Hallo Biker,
Der Wanderweg auf der "Ruta de los Volcanes" ist per Gesetz verboten für Biker, Motocrosser und Reiter. Dieses Gesetz gibt es seit 2001, und seit ca. 2004, d.h. seit etwa 3 Jahren werden Biker von den Rangern auch angehalten, und informiert, dort bitte nicht langzufahren. 
La Palma ist Biospärenreservat und die Vulkane stehen unter Naturschutz. Das heißt, daß bei unbefugtem befahren, Strafen von bis zu 1000 verhängt werden. Die Ranger dort sind allgegenwärtig und sind "not amused" wenn da wer durch die kleinen Orchideen brettert oder die geschützten Gebiete durchfährt.
Auf Teneriffa sind schon viele Pisten gesperrt. Nicht mal auf jeepbreiten Pisten ist dort im Teide Nationalpark das Biken erlaubt, und Biker bekommen dort schon jetzt viele Schwierigkeiten .
Wenn Ihr weiterhin auf La Palma tolle Trails rocken wollt, Euch an einer absolut grandiosen Bergwelt erfreuen wollt, ohne die beständige Angst vor einem Ranger und hohen Geldbußen, dann haltet Euch bitte an die erlaubten Pisten und Wege und meidet die Ruta de los Volcanes!
Es gibt reichlich vergleichbare Trails, die derzeit nicht verboten sind!

Siegmund, Bike`n`Fun La Palma

P.S. Termine unserer neuen Events/ Singletrailwochen/Freeridewochen
sind nachzusehen unter
http://www.bikenfun.de


----------



## fatz (18. September 2007)

wow! vielen dank fuer die vielen guten infos!
werden dann wohl nach lp fahren und uns den mtb-la-palma guide zusammen mit der ferytag
und berndt karte goennen.

@trhaflhow: was ist bei dir fahrbar? ich bin da zwar nicht so zimperlich, aber wenn meine
freundin den ganzen urlaub s3-trails runterschiebt wird das ungemuetlich (fuer mich).

danke,
franz


----------



## THBiker (18. September 2007)

Hi

also falls ihr Guides braucht frag mal hier nach Atlantic-Cycling ...beim Daniel Schäfer war ich selbst schon mal in einem Camp und würde, wenn ich auf die Kanaren gehe, auf jeden Fall bei ihm buchen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (18. September 2007)

fatz schrieb:


> s3-trails



S3 Keine gesehen, vielleicht mal S2 an einzelnen Stellen. Nur mördersteil und holprig. Meine Frau hatte daher keine Lust mehr.
Eher hatte ich mal Schiss bei dem Wind auf dem Hügel oben dort...
Sei aber höflich zu den vielen deutschen Rentnergruppen auf den kleinen Trails.


----------



## fatz (19. September 2007)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> S3 Keine gesehen, vielleicht mal S2 an einzelnen Stellen.


klingt doch nicht schlecht.


> Nur mördersteil und holprig.


psssst! sonst geht die    wieder los
normal faehrt sie eh fast alles runter.

@THBiker:
danke fuer den tip, aber normal brauchen wir niemand um eine tour zu finden. als alter 
pfadfinder hab ich eine gewisse affinitaet zu karten, kompass und solchen dingen.

hat jemand noch tips fuer ein paar gute trails auf lager? lieber flow als steil und schwer (siehe
mein letzter post).

servus,
franz


----------



## hello2dalle (19. September 2007)

Also kann mich allen Vorredner nur anschliessen.... La Palma hat mich wieder dermaßen fürs Biken motiviert, dass ich grad gar nix andres im Kopf hab. 

Und wirklich -  bei Bike´n Fun bist du bestens aufgehoben. Gute Bergamont Bikes, und organisierte Touren mit Bus Shuttle (kannst dir die Strassen sparen). Da hats für alle was dabei. Und wenn ich auf mein linkes Knie schau, und die immer noch sehr deutliche Narbe seh, denk ich mit Wehmut an den Downhill vom "Mirador el Time"..... 

Will schon nochmal nur nen reinen Bike Urlaub dort machen - lohnt sich auf jeden fall.....


----------



## cxfahrer (19. September 2007)

Um hier den Fred Nr 325 zum Thema "Trails auf La Palma" nicht ausufern zu lassen, habe ich dir hier mal die Auswahl verlinkt, da kannst du dann meinen und andrer Leute Senf noch zweimal nachlesen  :

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=259972&highlight=la+palma

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=272512&highlight=la+palma

Flowig ist m.E. auf LaPalma ein etwas holpriger Begriff. Um vom Holpern in den Flow zu kommen, sollte man schon Knie- und Ellbogenprotektoren anlegen (s.o.).
Außer auf Vulkanasche (aber, s.o.).

Nettes Video von den Vertridern mit atlantic-c. auf www.vertriders.com !


----------



## trhaflhow (20. September 2007)

fatz schrieb:


> @trhaflhow: was ist bei dir fahrbar? ich bin da zwar nicht so zimperlich, aber wenn meine
> freundin den ganzen urlaub s3-trails runterschiebt wird das ungemuetlich (fuer mich).
> 
> danke,
> franz



s3 schiebe ich immer, s2 auch manchmal je nach tagesform  ( mann bekommt dann aber die krise) hassen tu ich v.a grobes geröll, gibts dort nicht 
und mir hats in la palma super spass gemacht, ihm auch.

ich will auch hin 

aber sa gehts auf alpenX


----------



## fatz (20. September 2007)

trhaflhow schrieb:


> s3 schiebe ich immer, s2 auch manchmal je nach tagesform  ( mann bekommt dann aber die krise) hassen tu ich v.a grobes geröll, gibts dort nicht
> und mir hats in la palma super spass gemacht, ihm auch.


ok. freundin freut sich gerade  


> aber sa gehts auf alpenX


vergiss die wintersachen nicht. es ist sch..kalt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pfadfinderin (21. September 2007)

Ein schöner flowiger Trail ist vom Reventon Rücken links weg zur Kapelle Virgen de los Pinos (oder so ähnlich); die paar ersten Kehren sind zwar sehr eng und sehr steil, aber je weiter runter man kommt, desto flowiger wirds, später geht es durch Pinienwald durch schönen weichen Waldboden, wo man richtig durchsurfen kann!
Gleich gegenüber am Reventon Rücken geht auch ein super Trail nach Santa Cruz runter, der ist aber stellenweise nicht ohne, zwischendurch aber auch immer wieder superflowige Waldpassagen.
Übrigens macht Sandpisten fahren schon auch Spaß, allerdings muss man dann mit Samtpfötchen die Vorderradbremse betätigen, sonst viel Aua! Das gibt dann tolle Schürfwunden. Dafür ist übrigens der Aloekaktus bestens geeignet, er verhindert, dass die Wunde dann die ganze Zeit suppt.


----------



## JackM (22. September 2007)

War eigentlich schon mal jemand in der Vorweihnachtszeit auf La Palma? Wie ist denn da in der Regel das Wetter, so um Mitte Dezember rum?


----------



## Monsterwade (22. September 2007)

Schau mal bei mir nach und grüss mir La Palma bzw. Ottes von http://www.bike-station.de/.


----------



## horstj (23. September 2007)

JackM schrieb:


> War eigentlich schon mal jemand in der Vorweihnachtszeit auf La Palma? Wie ist denn da in der Regel das Wetter, so um Mitte Dezember rum?



das wetter ist auf den kanaren fast immer gleich (das macht die inseln ja so berühmt!). jahreszeiten gibt es nicht im mitteleuropäischen sinne. auf la palma schwankt es noch relativ heftig, d.h. im "Winter" 19-21° im Sommer 25-27°. Prägender ist die Höhe, d.h. am Strand im Tanga und aufm Berg im Parka ist eigentlich normal.


----------



## noff (25. September 2007)

Hi, ist einer ab morgen 26.10.07 in la palma zum biken. möchte mit gps ein paar singeltrails und touren auf la palma abfahren. gemütlich oder auch heftig je nach lust und laune.


----------



## fatz (26. September 2007)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Ein schöner flowiger Trail ist vom Reventon Rücken links weg zur Kapelle Virgen de los Pinos (oder so ähnlich); die paar ersten Kehren sind zwar sehr eng und sehr steil, aber je weiter runter man kommt, desto flowiger wirds,


der ist im fuehrer drin.


> Gleich gegenüber am Reventon Rücken geht auch ein super Trail nach Santa Cruz runter, der ist aber stellenweise nicht ohne, zwischendurch aber auch immer wieder superflowige Waldpassagen.


den stuft der bike fuehrer als s3-4 ein. bist du so krass drauf oder bewertert das buch so 
vorsichtig? ich haett mich da jetzt eher abschrecken lassen. bei s3 bin ich dann doch recht 
oft am schieben. wenn's nur ein paar stellen sind ist mir das egal, nur wenn's mehr wird....

servus,
franz


----------



## cxfahrer (26. September 2007)

Vom Rücken runter zur Kapellle ist anfangs recht steil und holprig, aber mit etwas Mut und Sattel unten gut fahrbar, wenn man nicht grad auf den Fichtennadeln bremst...da mögen ein zwei Kurven S2 sein (paar Meter schieben und weiter). 
Ist ungefähr wie Bocca di Tovo oberhalb Arco (das Kreuz), nur engere Kehren und etwas ausgesetzt.

Auf der andern Seite habe ich irgendwie GAR keine richtig schwierige Stelle in Erinnerung, ausser ein kurzes (20m) praktisch unfahrbares Stück (Felsbrocken, Stufen) das jemand der S3 fahren kann möglicherweise fahren würde. Oder die S3 Stellen liegen untehalb dem Abzweig, der nach rechts zur Hauptstrasse und danit zu der Pista de Lomos (?) führt, über die man zurück zum Wanderparkplatz kommt.
Beide sind so typische gepflasterte Maultierpfade, wie man sie ja auch vom Gardasee kennt (Passo Giovo am Ledrosee zB).
Als flowig (aber sehr holprig)  empfand ich den SLEP101 mit Schwung rein von der Sandfläche (*ggg*) und auch irgenwie den SLEP105, auch wenn er sehr scharfkantig ist. Das sind mehr Wanderpfade. Den megaflowigen Trail (Wanderweg) oben auf dem Bergrücken darf man ja nicht fahren, wenn man sich also von der Pista Cabrito hochgearbeitet hat, oben unbedingt nur kurz schauen und gleich wieder umdrehen....
Ätzend (Sand, langweiilig) ist eigentlich nur die Rundpiste um die Cumbre, die man daher eigentlich immer nur kurz als Transfer benutzen sollte..auch gibt es einige Pistas von da nach oben/unten, die einige Kraft kosten (steil, sandig, ausgefahren von Geländewagen).


----------



## fatz (26. September 2007)

@alle 
erst mal danke fuer die vielen antworten, die ihr mir schon gegeben habt.

@cx,


cxfahrer schrieb:


> Auf der andern Seite habe ich irgendwie GAR keine richtig schwierige Stelle in Erinnerung, ausser ein kurzes (20m) praktisch unfahrbares Stück (Felsbrocken, Stufen) das jemand der S3 fahren kann möglicherweise fahren würde. Oder die S3 Stellen liegen untehalb dem Abzweig, der nach rechts zur Hauptstrasse und danit zu der Pista de Lomos (?) führt, über die man zurück zum Wanderparkplatz kommt.


koennte sein. der fuehrer sagt, dass der trail oben schwerer ist.


> auch irgendwie den SLEP105, auch wenn er sehr scharfkantig ist.


wo steigt man da ein? oben vom gr131 ist, so wie ich das kapiert hab, verboten.
dann vermutlich entweder ueber den weg, der auf 1400m von der piste die vom refugio
del pilar nach westen runtergeht, nach sueden abzweigt, oder gleich noch weiter unten 
auf der piste, die auf der westseite des cumbre vieja entlanggeht? wie dann weiter?

@alle:
ich haette noch eine frage zu der tour nummer 10 an der ostflanke des cumbre nueva:
da geht's erst mal ziemlich eben nach sueden und dann ueber die strasse nach san isidro
runter. parallel zur strasse gibt's aber massig wanderwege: pr lp17, sl vm126, sl bb131,
pr lp18 (18.1 und 18.2). sind die verboten, unfahrbar oder einfach nur geheim?

servus,
franz


----------



## cxfahrer (26. September 2007)

SLEP105 ist ganz nett als Verbindung vom PicoNambroque GR131/SLEP104 runter El Gallo rum irgendwie (hab mich da ein wenig verfahren) dann links Stück Hauptpiste, rechts weg (erst Fahrweg) dann durchs Lavafeld des SanJuan und links raus dann kommt der Pfad vom Hoyo delaSima (kann man glaub auch fahren) runter nach San Nicolas. Ist AFAIK nicht verboten, weil man die Ruta des losVolcanes nur kreuzt, wenn man zum Nambroque vom LLano de las Moscas hochfährt/schiebt/trägt. Die Wege auf der Westseite kannst nach Belieben kombinieren, nur rauf gehts am besten über die Piste SLEP103 oder die Strasse zum Pilar.
Zu den anderen Wegen: wenn man nicht auf der Ostseite wohnt, sind die etwas "abwegig", das wird der Grund sein. Ich würd das mal austesten. Verboten ist die Ruta de los Vulcanos und richtig ganz doll verboten ist die Caldera und alles was dazugehört( s.Karte) ausser dem Anstieg nach LosBrescitos (so ganz netter Vormittagssprint auf Schotter...). 
Unterschätze die Entfernungen nicht, die Anfahrt zB mit dem Auto kann bei Luftlinie 15 km schon mal 1-2h dauern (wenn ich an die Autofahrt zum Roque denke -kotz- über 2h hoch). Insbesondere die Nordhälfte ist sehr zerfurcht und entsprechend steil und kurvig!

PS S2 oder S3: mach dir selbst ein Urteil. Ich fands eher leichter.

PPS ich kenn mich ja wirklich nicht so super da aus, aber mit Freytag&Berndt und ein bischen Pfadfindergeist findet man sich an der Cumbre SEHR schnell zurecht. Da gibts auch keine Schluchten in die man plötzlich fällt und so, eher mal Nebel, garkein Vergleich mit Alpen.


----------



## fatz (27. September 2007)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> ein bischen Pfadfindergeist


 den hab ich seit 25jahren....


> findet man sich an der Cumbre SEHR schnell zurecht. Da gibts auch keine Schluchten in die man plötzlich fällt und so, eher mal Nebel, garkein Vergleich mit Alpen.


der grund warum ich frag ist eigentlich, das ich im urlaub meine freundin mal nicht mit
trailsuchen stressen moechte. das machen wir so schon fast jedes wochenende. oft artet das 
dann halt mal in schieben aus. das macht ihr dann zum einen mehr aus als mir und zum 
anderen faehrt sie nicht ganz so gut wie ich und schiebt deshalb auch ein bischen mehr.

nochmal danke fuer die infos,
franz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (27. September 2007)

Hm ist klar der Menne voraus weil der weiss Bescheid da ist die Frau dann happy...kenn ich. Hat aber auf LP meine Frau trotzdem nicht begeistert *ggg*.
Im Ernst: an der Cumbre ist das nicht so, wie manchmal in Italien (Weg erst bergauf, dann bergab, dann Trail, dann Schluss und alles wieder zurück), sondern man landet entweder an der Rundpiste oder an der weiter unten liegenden Rundstrasse. Unterhalb davon kommt dann die Steilküste...


----------



## fatz (27. September 2007)

schon klar, ich moecht ihr (und natuerlich auch mir ) eigentlich nur allzuviel schieben 
ersparen. sie ist auch nicht so die typische hinterherfahrerin (sorry, maedels war 
nicht boese gemeint) und steckt auch konditionell verdammt viel weg, aber wenn ich 
staendig am limit fahr, schieb sie halt und das macht mir auf dauer keinen spass  

zurueck bin ich beim trailssuchen hier in der gegend uebrigens recht selten. normal hab ich
mir vorher die topo angeschaut und weiss dass ich das zumindest zu fuss runterkomme....


----------



## cxfahrer (27. September 2007)

Na musst du wissen bzw. sie. 
Hier der Weg zur Ermita runter (das sind SERPENTINEN!sorry schlechtes Foto):



und Bilder vom 131/104 irgendwo vor dem Abzweig 105:



und der Weg nach Ost runter vom Reventon (wird aber steiler):



und hier der Weg von Tijarafe nach Candelaria(es geht auch ne Teerstrasse runter!):



So jetzt muss ich aber weiterarbeiten...


----------



## fatz (27. September 2007)

cool! der mann ist gut, der kommt in die suppe.  

DANKE!


----------



## trhaflhow (2. Oktober 2007)

fatz schrieb:


> ok. freundin freut sich gerade
> 
> vergiss die wintersachen nicht. es ist sch..kalt



richtig war sch  kalt


----------



## Pfadfinderin (3. Oktober 2007)

fatz schrieb:


> der ist im fuehrer drin.
> 
> den stuft der bike fuehrer als s3-4 ein. bist du so krass drauf oder bewertert das buch so
> vorsichtig? ich haett mich da jetzt eher abschrecken lassen. bei s3 bin ich dann doch recht
> ...



So krass bin ich sicher nicht drauf, d.h. S3-S4 ist Quatsch! Ob´s jetzt so leicht ist, wie das CXfahrer empfindet, weiß ich nicht, ich hab´ schon stellenweise bißchen geschoben, aber wirklich nur immer mal ein paar Meter oder mal eine Kurve. Macht aber nur Sinn, wenn´s trocken ist, denn die steinigen Abschnitte werden bei Feuchtigkeit recht rutschig. Würde mal sagen, das ist S1-S2. Wenn Du am Gardasee die gängigen Trails mit Genuß fährst (z.B. Pianaura, Dosso de Roveiri) wirst Du an dem Trail sicher auch deine Freude haben!


----------



## Helmut Vogel (12. Oktober 2007)

Hallo Franz,

klar gibt's Topo-Karten von diesen Inseln.
Ich hatte den kompletten Satz 1:25.000 der IGN-Karten bei Altair bestellt. Klappte reibungslos!
weitere Links:
http://www.ign.es/ (Nationales Vermessungsamt)
http://www.cnig.es/ (Vertrieb)
http://www.tiendaverde.es/ (Kartenladen)
http://www.libreriadesnivel.com/ (Bücher + Karten)
http://www.grafcan.com/ (Regionale Karten der Kanaren)
http://sigpac.mapa.es/fega/visor/ (Karten-Viewer)

Vor Ort in Teneriffa (Puerto de la Cruz) habe ich die Karten auch gesehen
==> http://www.canary-center.com/buecherkiste/


----------



## fatz (15. Oktober 2007)

hallo helmuth,
danke fuer die links. ich kann nur leider kein spanisch, aber die topokarten die ich bis jetzt 
gefunden habe waren 10jahre alte militaerkarten. sowas taugt nach meiner erfahrung 
allensfalls als ergaenzung zu den bunten wanderwegdingern  
oder sind deine neuer? (nur bevor ich mich durch die spanischen webseiten quaele)

danke
franz


----------



## horstj (15. Oktober 2007)

du solltest dich nicht quälen. Im oben genannten Kartenviewer kann man sich die Daten ja gut anschauen. Der Stand der Orthofotos ist nicht aktuell, aber 
- Berge wandern auch nicht schnelle
- viele Wege gibts auf den kleinen Inseln eh nicht.

War im Frühjahr im Süden und Westen von Teneriffa unterwegs und selbst die alte Kompass Digital Karte war noch sehr gut brauchbar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fatz (15. Oktober 2007)

hm! hab grad mal geschaut, ob der trail runter zur ermita de la virgen del pino drin ist (das
ist der einzige, den ich grad im kopf hab): fehlanzeige.
wenn der rest genauso gut ist.....
das hab ich eben gemeint. die eine karte hat bunte wanderwege und ein besch..eidenes gelaendebild
und die andere ein gutes gelaendebild, aber dafuer fehlen die wege. dann halt doch das
bunte comic-dings.... :-(


----------



## cxfahrer (15. Oktober 2007)

Ich sag nur: Freytag&Berndt einscannen, Kompassdigital mit gpx und ovl füttern, mehr brauchts nicht. Wenn du es schaffst, die gpx und ovl aus gps-info in googleearth auszudrucken oder sonstwie auf die Scans der Freytag&Berndt zu legen, wäre das noch besser. 
Es gibts ausserhalb des Nationalparks nicht viele Pfade. Und die ultrageheimen alten Trails die *nur* die Bikestationen kennen sind eh nirgends drauf außer in gps-info.


----------



## Helmut Vogel (15. Oktober 2007)

Hallo Franz,

um die Verwirrung hier etwas aufzulösen:
In Spanien gibt es mehrere amtliche Herausgeber von topografischen Karten.
Das (zivile) nationale Vermessungsamt heißt _Instituto Geográfico Nacional_, kurz *IGN*, Homepage: http://www.ign.es/ .
Die Militärkarten erstellt das _Centro Geográfico del Ejército_, kurz *CGE*, Homepage: http://www.ejercito.mde.es/ceget/ .
Dann gibt es noch Vermessungsämter in den verschiedenen Regionen, für die Kanaren ist es _Cartográfica de Canarias_, kurz *GRAFCAN*, Homepage: http://www.grafcan.com, Karten-Viewer: http://mapa.grafcan.com/ (Internet Explorer!)

Hier kannst du beim IGN das letzte Ausgabejahr der Karten erfahren:
http://www.ign.es/ign/home/cartografia/mapas/C1-02.htm
Einfach auf's Rechteck klicken!

Wenn man beide Verlage (IGN + CGE) abfragen will, am besten bei _Tienda Verde_:
Erst über den Blattschnitt die Blatt-Nr. ermitteln, und dann das Blatt im Katalog nachschauen. Ist doch nicht so schwer, oder?

Und noch ein Tipp:
sehr genaue Karten der Naturschutzgebiete zum Downloaden, und dann TTQV oder Fugawi etc. füttern (nach Umwandlung in JPG oder ähnlichem natürlich):
http://www.gobiernodecanarias.org/cmayot/espaciosnaturales/tramitacion/index.html

Viel Spaß


----------



## Helmut Vogel (15. Oktober 2007)

Diese Karte (für Garmin Mapsource, auch mit TTQV) enthält definitiv deinen Trail:
http://www.elsinga.net/map_spain_islascanarias.html


----------



## fatz (15. Oktober 2007)

ok, jungs lasst's gut sein. hatte gerade mal etwas mehr zeit als heute in der arbeit. digitale
karten brauch ich nicht, da unser alter garmin sowas noch nicht kann und die ign karten sind 
von 1981. wenn die freitag&berndt nicht tut werden wir dort mal schaun. 

was anderes, wo kann man in und um los llanos gut und preiswert essen gehen?


----------



## dirkc (15. Oktober 2007)

Tach auch,

fahre am 13.12 wieder nach LP, das sagt wohl alles....

Hab in meiner Hütte noch Bett frei, wer hat Lust???

Reise vom 13.12 - 20.12, Station ist Los Lianos!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## UHU51 (15. Oktober 2007)

... noch ein Letztes zu LP-Karten:
La Palma, 1.30000 von Freytag & Berndt. Die Karte ist sehr genau, zeigt fast alle markierten Wege richtig. Mit dieser Karte kommt man wirklich bestens zurecht. Zumal die Insel vorbildlich beschildert und markiert ist. 

Mein Tip zum Essen in Los Llanos. La Luna, wenige Schritte von der Plaza





fatz schrieb:


> ok, jungs lasst's gut sein. hatte gerade mal etwas mehr zeit als heute in der arbeit. digitale
> karten brauch ich nicht, da unser alter garmin sowas noch nicht kann und die ign karten sind
> von 1981. wenn die freitag&berndt nicht tut werden wir dort mal schaun.
> 
> was anderes, wo kann man in und um los llanos gut und preiswert essen gehen?


----------



## cxfahrer (16. Oktober 2007)

Die deutsche Pizzeria etwas weiter oben ist auch nett (heisst die nicht LaLuna?). 
Fürs Selberkochen kann ich den komplett tiefgekühlten Laden (alles einzeln abzuwiegen) an der Durchfahrtstrasse um die Ecke von der Fussgängerzone dringend empfehlen, insbesondere wenn man Meeresgetier mag! Und die Markthalle sollte ja mal jetzt fertig sein.
Ansonsten gibts im Netz fürs Essengehen reichlich Tipps.

Das hintere Kiosko in Tazacorte soll auch gut sein, aber das haben wohl schon viele gehört, bei dem Andrang dort. Kioskos sind allgemein ganz brauchbar (sind ne Art Schnellrestaurant, die andern mit dem M usw gibts gottseidank nicht).


----------



## Great Khali (22. Oktober 2007)

Normalerweise ist es um die Jahreszeit noch stabil und einigermaßen warm. Wenn es mal regnet auf La Palma, dann eher im Januar/Februar.

Ich bin ab 26.11. für vier Wochen unten und hoffe natürlich auf geniales
Wetter

Great Khali


----------



## Great Khali (22. Oktober 2007)

Servus Dirk,

bin vom 26.11. bis 21.12. auf La Palma und können gerne mal ne Runde 
drehen. Ich wohne bei einem Kumpel direkt in Los Llanos !!!!

Great Khali


----------



## scottiee (22. Oktober 2007)

fatz schrieb:


> ok, jungs lasst's gut sein. hatte gerade mal etwas mehr zeit als heute in der arbeit. digitale
> karten brauch ich nicht, da unser alter garmin sowas noch nicht kann und die ign karten sind
> von 1981. wenn die freitag&berndt nicht tut werden wir dort mal schaun.
> 
> was anderes, wo kann man in und um los llanos gut und preiswert essen gehen?



bocadillos essen beim etwas dickeren   palmeiro direkt um die ecke an der plaza....lecker


----------



## Pfadfinderin (23. Oktober 2007)

Mein Lieblingslokal: Tasca la Fuente in der Calle General ???
Da gibt´s ganz tolle Tapas, z.B. Datteln mit Speck umwickelt, alle Gerichte in kleinen und großen Portionen, und das Beste: Melocate!!! Mmhhhh.....


----------



## Monsterwade (23. Oktober 2007)

Great Khali schrieb:


> Servus Dirk,
> 
> bin vom 26.11. bis 21.12. auf La Palma und können gerne mal ne Runde
> drehen. Ich wohne bei einem Kumpel direkt in Los Llanos !!!!
> ...



Hi Khali,

sollte ich noch ein Appartement über Weihnachten ergattern,
bin ich vom 15. bis 28.12. in Puerto Naos oder Los Llanos.
Dann könnten wir ein paar Touren zusammen fahren. Wäre
cool. Melde mich, sobald ich eine Unterkunft habe.

Gruss Monsterwade


----------



## fatz (24. Oktober 2007)

ist eigentlich wer zwischen 10 und 26.11 dort? waer nett mal jemand persoenlich kennen zu lernen

@pfadi: was ist melocate?


----------



## bikenfun (5. November 2007)

Mein Lieblingslokal: Tasca la Fuente in der Calle General ???
Da gibt´s ganz tolle Tapas, z.B. Datteln mit Speck umwickelt, alle Gerichte in kleinen und großen Portionen, und das Beste: Melocate!!! Mmhhhh...


Hi,
das Restaurant hat den Besitzer gewechselt mit neuer Karte!

Grüße,Claudia,Bike`n`Fun,Los LLanos


----------



## fatz (9. November 2007)

so morgen geht's los.nochmal danke an alle, die geantwortet haben.

servus,
franz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pfadfinderin (9. November 2007)

Na dann viel Spaß!


----------



## TKBK (11. November 2007)

Hallo,

nu isser wech. Viel Spass im Nachhinein 

Ich fahre mit ´nem Kumpel Ende Januar nach La Palma
und lese hier auch alles zu der schönen Insel.
Da wir das erste mal hinfahren wird das richtig spannend.
Und dann auch noch das erste mal mit GPS. Ein paar Touren hab
ich schon gefunden.

Nun wollte ich noch fragen, ob jemand zufällig folgendes Domizil kennt :
http://www.ulrichrothreisen.de/index.php?reiseshop/ferienhaeuser_lapalma/el_gallo
Das würde ich mir gerne mal im GoogleEarth anschauen.

Gruß
TKBK


----------



## horstj (11. November 2007)

TKBK schrieb:


> Das würde ich mir gerne mal im GoogleEarth anschauen.



und was hindert dich?


----------



## TKBK (12. November 2007)

ich wusste nicht welches es genau ist.

Danke für den Hinweis.

Gruß
TKBK


----------



## fatz (28. November 2007)

hi,
sind seit sonntag wieder da und da wollte nochmal meine eindruecke 
zusammenfassen, damit die sufubenutzer nach mir auch was zu lesen
haben:

la palma ist definitiv ein top bikerevier, allerdings muss man auf
ein paar dinge aufpassen. der neue bike guide ist zwar der beste, 
den es fuer la palma gibt, gut ist er aber deshalb m.e. nicht. laesst
man mal alle touren mit weniger als 50% offroad-anteil weg schrumpft
die auswahl schon gewaltig. der teil ueber land und leute ist zwar
echt nett zu lesen, aber in anbetracht des titels haette mein 
deutschlehrer was von glatter themaverfehlung gelabert. wenn ich 
einen bike guide kaufe, will ich keinen reisefuehrer. den gibt's 
von anderen leuten deutlich ausfuehrlicher. wie auch immer, man 
muss damit leben, bis mal jemand hergeht und einen besseren schreibt. 
die insel haette es jedenfalls verdient.
nimmt man das buch nur als leitfaden fuer die aufstiege und sucht sich
fuer die abfahrt einen wanderweg (je steiler und je mehr richtung runter,
desto mehr bachbettaehnlich) schaut die sache schon besser aus. dann
sollte man aber s2 sicher drauf haben, sonst wird's zu oft eine 
schiebeorgie. augen offen halten und nach bikespuren schauen schadet 
auch nicht.

an karten ist die freytag&berndt 1:30000 wohl das brauchbarste, wenn 
auch die hoehenlinien nicht wirklich gut sind (50m abstand). dafuer 
passen die wanderwege.
die kompasskarte 1:50000 war deutlich unuebersichtlicher (massstab und
wanderweg-signatur). die topo ist zwar recht genau, aber leider ist sie
10jahre alt und vor allem fehlen die wanderwege und denen begegnet 
man ueberall. 

was mich als alten bikeschrauberfanaten tierisch genervt hat, ist der
feine lavastaub in der kette. wd40, putzen usw. kann man getrost
vergessen. es knirscht danach immer noch ohne ende. da hilft nur der 
dampfstahler der shell-tanke (los llanos oder el paso). nach jedem tag 
ueber die kette drueber (UND NUR DA!!!) mit dem lappen trocknen und 
am naechsten tag sehr sparsam einoelen, gut abwischen und gut is...

wir haben in los llanos recht weit oben am berg gewohnt. war schoen ruhig,
aber dafuer braucht man das auto wenn man abends mal runter in die stadt
will, ausser man hat lust auf 150 hoehenmeter fussmarsch. ich fand's 
trotzdem so besser. als standort wuerde sich el paso noch anbieten, 
da man dort naeher an den touren an den cumbres ist.
wenn man aber an gefuehrten touren teilnehmen will, ist es besser nahe an
einer der beiden bikestationen (puerto naos oder los llanos) zu wohnen.
ferienappartment wuerde ich bevorzugen, dann ist man nicht an irgendwelche
essenszeiten gebunden und kann auch mal noch einen trail extra dranhaengen.

in der markthalle gibt's bis zum fruehen nachmittag feine sachen zu
kaufen. fisch, kaese, frisches gemuese und obst....

hoehenmetermaessig haben wir's eher gemuetlich angehen lassen, weil uns
eher nach relaxen war. folgende touren (die nummern beziehen sich auf den
bike guide) sind wir gefahren:

- el time (tour 5+s3): wie im fuehrer zum torre rauf und ueber den trail 
wieder runter. der trail ist im oberen teil wie angegeben s4. weiter unten 
wird er dann s2 mit s3 stellen. zwischendurch sogar immer mal wieder noch 
leichter und mit genialem flow. wir haben am cafe aufgehoert, weil da 
unser auto stand. wie's weiter runter ist, kann ich also nicht sagen.

- cumbre nueva, koenigsweg (tour 4): wie im fuehrer beschrieben. rauf 
strasse und rueber forstpiste. runter s2 passagen s3 (angabe fehlt 
leider im fuehrer). wenn man mindesten s2 drauf hat, gut und mit wenig 
schieben zu fahren. einfach ein hammermaessig angelegter weg!

- runde um die cumbre vieja (tour 12): aehnlich wie im fuehrer, nur 
dass wir an den llanos del jable (aussichtspunkt) geparkt haben. dann 
strasse rauf nach el pilar, den wanderweg prlp17 parallel zur strasse 
runter bis zum einstieg in die ostpiste (s0-1 eine passage s2-3, steht 
nicht im guide). ostpiste runter bis fuencaliente und die westpiste 
wieder rauf (unbedingt hoyo de la sima anschauen!) bis zum parkplatz.
ich bin dann noch ueber den wanderweg prlp14 runter und hab mich in 
el paso wieder einsammeln lassen. (oben fahrweg, weiter unten s1-2, 
passagen s2-3).

- vulkan tour am suedende (tour 9+s4): gestartet am leuchturm. rauf wie 
im fuehrer runter ueber den trail s4 (strasse runter und durch die oeden 
bananenplantagen zum leuchturm ist kompletter bloedsinn. auch die 
abfahrtsbilder im guide bei der tour sind alle vom trail). fantastische 
landschaft. foto nicht vergessen.

- caldera: eigentlich wollten wir wie im buch zum los brecitos rauf, aber
die strasse war gesperrt, weil sie da wie die wilden am teeren waren und 
so mussten wir am rio taburiente umdrehen.

- el pilar trails: geparkt in tacande, von casas de tacande rauf ueber 
die piste an las plantas vorbei durch die llanos del jable (wie 
tour 2 aus guide), weiter ueber die strasse zum el pilar. runter 
ueber wanderweg prlp14 (einstieg direkt am zeltplatz. einfach die 
mulde mittendurch entlang. der wegweiser an der strasse zeigt 
zu weit nach links) oben s2 stellen s2-3, zur strasse 
hin leichter (siehe bild im buch seite 112. das ist kurz oberhalb der 
strasse aufgenommen) unterhalb der strasse s1-2. 
vom den llanos del jable weiter ueber den trail s1 aus dem buch. 
schwierigkeit s2-3 wie beschrieben. den vielen flow hab ich allerdings 
nicht gefunden, aber das mag geschmacksache sein.

- cumbre vieja ostseite: geparkt am suedlichen ortsende von mazo, ein stueck 
die strasse entlang und dann rauf zur muellkippe (P.I.R.S.) wie im buch 
bei tour 10 beschrieben (wenn ihr am sackgassenschild seid, haettet ihr 
50m vorher, in der kehre, links in den weg fahren muessen) und weiter 
bis zur piste an der ostseite der cumbre nahe dem roque niquiomo. 500m 
nach sueden (achtung hier sagt die freytag-karte deutlich mehr!) und 
dann ueber nicht markierte pisten runter (im zweifel an abzweigungen auf dem
hauptweg abwaerts. weiter unten teils nicht mehr in der freytag-karte 
eingezeichnet). suedostlich des montagna vinijore trifft man auf den 
wanderweg prlp16.1 . auf ihm weiter runter, ueber die strasse lp1 und 
weiter runter bis nach malpaises (wenige steile s2 stellen) . von hier 
entlang dem canal del estado (in der freytag-karte rot gestrichelt) 
zurueck nach mazo. der kanal ist ca. 1m breit und mit betonplatten 
abgedeckt, aber besser mal auf einer wasserleitung biken, als auf der 
strasse. achtung: kurz vor mazo einzelnes haus, direkt oberhalb
des kanals, mit vielen hunden. ihr merkt es frueh genug an den haeufchen.
pruegel in die hand nehmen, das wirkt auch ohne zuhauen.

- suedende: geparkt in fuencaliente. rauf ueber westpiste und wanderweg
bis zur fuente de los roques/fuente el pinar und ueber den gr131 wieder 
runter. im ersten teil s0-1 aschesurfen mit richtig flow. ab der kreuzung 
mit der forststrasse oberhalb der montagna del pino (fernsehmast) sehr 
viele steine und  viele s3-passagen. 
wenig hoehenmeter wegen mistwetter. 
im prinzip muesste man auch von der westpiste auf dem slfu110 ueber 
die fuente del tion zum gr131 kommen und so etwas weiter oben einsteigen 
koennen. ob der gr131 hier aber ueberhaupt legal ist, weiss ich nicht, 
da die vulkanroute ja eigentlich nicht gefahren werden darf. allerdings 
stehen die jungs vom medio ambiente wohl eher oben am el pilar.

- cumbre vieja west: geparkt oberhalb von jedey. rauf ueber die piste mit
den vielen serpentinen (abfahrt der tour 2) bis zur westpiste. nach
norden bis los llanos del jable. die strasse rauf richtung el pilar 
bis rechts die pista la barquita abzweigt. auf ihr weiter und spaeter auf 
dem slep104 bis zum sattel des el gallo. die abfahrt ueber den slep104 nach 
norden sollte eigentlich moeglich sein, der einstieg sah anfaenglich 
nach s3 aus. wir sind allerdings wieder runter wie rauf und kurz vor 
der strasse links den slep104 zur westpiste runter (s0, aschesurfen). 
westpiste wieder nach sueden ueber den hoyo de la sima bis rechts der 
prlp15 runtergeht. runter (erst piste dann stellenweise s2-3) bis er auf 
die von der alten muellkippe (P.I.R.S.) kommende piste erreicht und 
weiter auf dieser nach rechts (vergl. tour 11 aus buch). unbedingt auf 
die abzweigung des prlp15 aufpassen, der links paralell zur piste laeuft.
wir haben sie leider verpennt und sind erst in der mitte eingestiegen. 
sauguter trail mit viel flow. ein paar passagen s2 sonst leichter. warum
der nicht im fuehrer steht, weiss nur der himmel oder das betriebsgeheimnis
von bike n fun. 

- nordwesten: start zwischen tinizara und el roque an der lp111 (=pista 
del cabildo). rauf auf teer bis rechts die pista juanianes abzweigt und 
auf dieser paralell zu einer waldbrandloeschleitung aufwaerts bis zu 
einer pumpstation westlich von las traviesas. nach dieser links
und ueber einen endssteile (mein hac sagt 18-28%) betonrampe 400hm rauf 
nach llano de las animas (ueberwiegend geschoben). hier stoesst man auf 
dem vom roque de los muchachos kommenden wanderweg prlp11. auf dem prlp12 
nach sueden bis der prlp12.1 rechts abzweigt (passagen s2, stellen 3-4, 
teilweise stark zugewachsen, stellen stark ausgewaschen). dann auf dem 
prlp12.1 abwaerts (bis zur piste 150m ueber dem refugio tinizara genialer 
trail s1-2, einzelne passagen s2-3, wenige stellen s3. danach leider 
beton und ganz unten vom wasser (regen letzte woche) groeblich demolierter 
muliweg oder paralell strasse).
fazit sauguter trail, aber das drumrum ist verbesserungsfaehig.
evtl. probieren: vom kiosco briesta rauf ueber die strasse zum roque 
de los muchachos und auf den beschriebenen trails runter bis zur piste 
oberhalb des refugios (das ist die verlaengerung von der auf der wir rauf
sind) und auf dieser zurueck zum kiosco. oder den nicht markierten 
weg durch den barranco izcagua mal anschauen. hab aber keine ahnung ob
der ueberhaupt noch existiert. wenn ja, ging er von ganz oben bis zum meer.


dann mussten wir leider schon wieder heim. drei tage sind wir teils 
absichtlich, teils wegen schlechtem wetter (ja ich weiss, aber bei regen 
biken kann ich auch daheim) nicht gefahren.

gruss,
franz


----------



## Hegi (29. November 2007)

@fatz:

hört sich klasse an! bin im märz 2008 für 2 wochen da! freu mich auch schon riesig. hast du mal ein paar fotos?

ciao hegi


----------



## fatz (29. November 2007)

fotos kommen noch. meine freundin hat dicketal fotografiert, ich mach immer noch duenne
bergfotos aeh! dias. muss mal schauen ob sie welche fuer's web rausrueckt. sonst muss ich
meine bilder scannen. 

noch n tip: wenn du passende kartensoftware hast mach dir eine karte mit allem was du an
tracks finden kannst. sollte recht hilfreich sein. ich hatte mir das gespart, weil's doch viel
arbeit ist, es aber nachher bereut.


----------



## Monsterwade (29. November 2007)

Kurze PN an mich und Du kriegst eine handvoll Tracks fürs GPS zusammengefasst.

Bin übrigends zwischen dem 15. bis 29. Dezember in Puerto Naos )


----------



## emvau (30. November 2007)

hallo faz,

nur weil ich grad von digital und karte lese. hast du deine touren aufgezeichnet und könntest sie eventuell auch anbieten?
ansonsten: danke für die ausführliche beschreibung. da muss man dann demnächst wohl mal hin... 

yours
nur-teneriffa-kenn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fatz (30. November 2007)

emvau schrieb:


> hast du deine touren aufgezeichnet


leider nein. wir haben nur ein aelteres garmin ohne kartenmoeglichkeit und mir war im vorfeld 
das mit den tracks zuviel aufstand. da haben wir's gleich daheimgelassen. aber schau mal in
die karte. sollte mit den beschreibungen relativ einfach zu finden sein. wenn nicht, frag einfach.

servus,
franz


----------



## K-Dieter (1. Dezember 2007)

Hallo Teneriffa + La Palma Biker, 

ich habe soeben erst diesen Thread gefunden.  
Zum Thema *Mountainbiken auf Teneriffa* kann ich euch eine Menge Infos und Tracks auf meiner Homepage   anbieten. Einfach nach "_Radfahren Teneriffa_" googeln  
Aber zum Thema Biken auf *La Palma* (Febr./März 2008) suche ich selbst noch Infos.  
Wer kann über Erfahrungen mit dem *Transfer von Teneriffa nach La Palma* berichten - speziell wenn das eigene Bike mit dabei ist?

Gruß
Klaus-Dieter


----------



## fatz (3. Dezember 2007)

so, die bilder sind nun auf meiner page online:
dhost.info/franz/bike
wenn ihr ein noch modem habt versucht's erst gar nicht.......

viel spass,
franz


----------



## 0815p (4. Dezember 2007)

fatz schrieb:


> so, die bilder sind nun auf meiner page online:
> dhost.info/franz/bike
> wenn ihr ein noch modem habt versucht's erst gar nicht.......
> 
> ...



hay franz
super bilder von la palma, wir werden ende märz auch mal wieder dort sein zum biken, waren vor 2 jahren das erste mal da, war super schön, die touren, die du beschrieben hast, kennt ich grössten teils schon,ausser der trail runter zur  ermita virgen del pino, sind damals den trail auf der anderen seite runter , den lp1 weg. Mit den bikeführerla palma geb ich dir recht, hab ihn mir leider auch gekauft, steht aber ned mehr drinn wie im den von uwe kahlfuss, aber es müsten eigendlich noch einige heftige trails exestieren, aber  infos bekommt man eigendlich ned, und zu geführten touren haben wir keine lust ( uns zu teuer).
 danke für die fotos
gruss peter


----------



## fatz (4. Dezember 2007)

hi peter


peter metz schrieb:


> Mit den bikeführerla palma geb ich dir recht, hab ihn mir leider auch gekauft, steht aber ned mehr drinn wie im den von uwe kahlfuss,


n bissl besser isser, aber wenn ich den mit den moserfuehrern von hier vergleich ist er grottig.


> aber es müsten eigendlich noch einige heftige trails existieren,


schau einfach mal in den fuehrer und dann in die karte. ich hatte leider viel zu wenig zeit
mir die trails paralell zu den ganzen strassenabfahrten reinzuziehen. an der cumbre vieja
ostseite sollte einiges gehen.


> aber  infos bekommt man eigendlich ned,


nicht in los llanos. frag mal unten in puerto naos. die dame dort (weiss leider ihren namen
nicht) war weit auskunftsfreudiger.


> und zu geführten touren haben wir keine lust ( uns zu teuer).


ging uns genauso. ich bezahl daheim keinen leithammel, damit ich in der herde fahren darf
und im urlaub schon gar ned.

servus,
franz


----------



## Pfadfinderin (4. Dezember 2007)

fatz schrieb:


> nicht in los llanos. frag mal unten in puerto naos. die dame dort (weiss leider ihren namen
> nicht) war weit auskunftsfreudiger.
> 
> servus,
> franz



Die heißt "Chris"

Der Trail zur Virgen ist aber viel kürzer als der nach Puerto de la Cruz. 
Nach Puerto Tazacorte geht auch ein heftiger Trail runter, kommt direkt am hintersten Ende am Strand raus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fatz (4. Dezember 2007)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Der Trail zur Virgen ist aber viel kürzer als der nach Puerto de la Cruz.


schlecht ist er aber trotzdem nicht.


> Nach Puerto Tazacorte geht auch ein heftiger Trail runter, kommt direkt am hintersten Ende am Strand raus.


das ist dann der untere teil vom torre del time trail. wie schwer ist der eigentlich?
hab irgendwann einen muenchner mit einem kona coiler getroffen (der war grad auf der suche
nach einem trail, der ihn fordert), der hat gemeint: "ein bissl schuettelschuettelschuettel und
schon bist unten". vermutlich stark vereinfacht.....


----------



## 0815p (4. Dezember 2007)

bin ihn vor zwei jahren gefahren, aber ned komplett, 2 stellen waren mir zu gefährich, von technischen halt interessant, enge kehren usw, aber die aussicht war ein traum, werd ihn nächstes mal auf jedenfall nochmals machen, aber dann von ganz oben, wie im führer beschrieben.


----------



## Gonzo1 (4. Dezember 2007)

Hallo Fatz und Peter!

Als Mitautor des MTB-Guide La Palma möchte ich kurz auf Eure Kritik am Buch  eingehen.

Erst mal tut es uns leid, wenn das Buch Eure Erwartungen nicht erfüllt hat, denn zufriedene Leser sind uns natürlich lieber ;-) 

Sicherlich ist es fast unmöglich einen MTB-Guide zu schreiben, der FahrerInnen jeder Könnerstufe gerecht wird. Eurer Kritik stehen aber zu 99 % sehr viele, sehr positve Leserstimmen (und Buchbesprechungen in der Fachpresse) gegenüber, was uns beweist, dass der Führer im Kern den Nerv und anscheinend auch den Geschmack der meisten Leser trifft.

Und anscheinend hat Fatz damit ja auch - wenn auch mit Einschränkungen - ein paar sehr nette Touren und Tage auf La Palma gehabt. Wenn Fatz außerdem schreibt "der teil ueber land und leute ist zwar
echt nett zu lesen, aber in anbetracht des titels haette mein
deutschlehrer was von glatter themaverfehlung gelabert. wenn ich
einen bike guide kaufe, will ich keinen reisefuehrer." In diesem Fall hätte mein Deutschlehrer gesagt "Klappentext richtig lesen", denn nicht nur dort weisen wir darauf hin, dass der MTB Guide genau das sein will - nämlich Reiseführer + Bikeguide in einem Buch. Und genau dieser Reiseteil fehlt in anderen Büchern ganz. 

Und wenn Ihr mal eine geführte Tour bei Bike´n´Fun mitgemacht hättet, hättet Ihr vielleicht festgestellt, dass das weitaus mehr sein kann, als einem Leithammel hinterher zu fahren ;-) 

Herzliche Grüße

Ralf Schanze


----------



## cxfahrer (4. Dezember 2007)

peter metz schrieb:


> ... aber es müsten eigendlich noch einige heftige trails exestieren, aber  infos bekommt man eigendlich ned...



Ich bin ja Einiges (auch unerlaubtes) gefahren, was jedoch alles auf der Freytag+Berndt Karte drauf ist.

Die Wege aber zB die im Video der Vertrider zu sehen sind habe ich nicht gefunden. Kann mir zB vorstellen, daß im Nordosten noch ne Menge Trails zu entdecken sind - man kommt dort halt schlecht hin. 

Vielleicht sollte Ralf einfach sagen, dass er noch VIEL GEILERE Touren vor Ort in petto hat  

Grüße


----------



## 0815p (4. Dezember 2007)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Ich bin ja Einiges (auch unerlaubtes) gefahren, was jedoch alles auf der Freytag+Berndt Karte drauf ist.
> 
> Die Wege aber zB die im Video der Vertrider zu sehen sind habe ich nicht gefunden. Kann mir zB vorstellen, daß im Nordosten noch ne Menge Trails zu entdecken sind - man kommt dort halt schlecht hin.
> 
> ...


----------



## fatz (4. Dezember 2007)

Gonzo1 schrieb:


> Und wenn Ihr mal eine geführte Tour bei Bike´n´Fun mitgemacht hättet, hättet Ihr vielleicht festgestellt, dass das weitaus mehr sein kann, als einem Leithammel hinterher zu fahren ;-)


sorry, aber dafuer loehn ich nicht 40oere pro tag und nase. wenn ihr den fuehrer nur gemacht
habt, damit die leute dann bei bike n fun einlaufen, weil die ja (ich zitiere claudia) "58 tolle
touren im programm haben" , dann bis du bei mir einfach am ganz falschen. ich will nicht
rundum sorglos uns weichgespuelt. sonst wuerd ich mich an den strand legen und nicht
biken. dass das nicht auf die mehrheit zutrifft ist mir durchaus klar.

klappentexte lesen sich uebrigens recht schlecht, wenn man buecher bestellt. dazu, was ich 
an deinem fuehrer wirklich kritisiert habe (fehlende trails, asphalt usw.) sagst du komischerweise 
gar nichts.
ich bleib dabei, es waere deutlich besser gegangen, wenn da nicht das betriebsgeheimnis 
von bike n fun im weg gestanden waere. fuer ein revier wie la palma einen bike!!!fuehrer
mit derart hohem strassenanteil zu machen ist einfach schade.


----------



## hastalapista (14. Dezember 2007)

@Fatz eine schöne Abhandlung hast da geschrieben   kann man ja jetzt als Ergänzung zum Bikeführer ausdrucken.
Bitte nur nicht versuchen im Barranco Izagua vom Roque runterzufahren, das funktioniert nicht!

Zum Transfer Teneriffa - La Palma www.fredolsen.es fährt täglich für ca.50 + Fahrrad 

und, ja! es gibt noch eine Menge Trails auszuprobieren!


----------



## B.Z. (14. Dezember 2007)

hastalapista schrieb:


> @Fatz eine schöne Abhandlung hast da geschrieben   kann man ja jetzt als Ergänzung zum Bikeführer ausdrucken.



Dem möchte ich mich anschließen!  

Wir sind im März vor Ort und da ist jede Info natürlich willkommen!


----------



## fatz (15. Dezember 2007)

hastalapista schrieb:


> @Fatz eine schöne Abhandlung hast da geschrieben   kann man ja jetzt als Ergänzung zum Bikeführer ausdrucken.


so war das ungefaehr gedacht. danke fuer die bluemchen.


> Bitte nur nicht versuchen im Barranco Izagua vom Roque runterzufahren, das funktioniert nicht!


schade. war nur so eine idee. hatte nur den weg in der karte gesehen. aber so funktioniert
das: suchen wo's gehen koennte und dann nachschauen oder jemand finden, der schon 
nachgeschaut hat.

@alle:
wenn ihr eure noch nicht bekannten trails und touren hier postet, ist der thread in einem
jahr der beste fuehrer fuer lp


----------



## abbakuss (15. Dezember 2007)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Mein Lieblingslokal: Tasca la Fuente in der Calle General ??? (Avda.Gral. Franco 70)
> Da gibt´s ganz tolle Tapas, z.B. Datteln mit Speck umwickelt, alle Gerichte in kleinen und großen Portionen, und das Beste: Melocate!!! Mmhhhh.....



Komme gerade von LP zurück, Melocate gibts z. Z. nicht weil es keine guten Avocados gibt (eine Woche Calima hatte im Sommer die Ernte teilweise vernichtet). Auch beim neuen Wirt gibt es immer noch leckere Tapas, aber ich fand es vorher einen Tick besser.

Mein Tip:
El Rinconcito (Venezulaner)
auf der Strasse zwischen Los Llanos und Laguna. Kommt man von Los Llanos ist es rechts am Ortseingang von La Laguna.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schotti65 (15. Dezember 2007)

Komme ebenfalls gerade von 1 Woche LP zurück.

Meine Kartenempfehlung: 
Auch freytag & berndt 1:30.000. Da sind schon einige Wanderwege eingezeichnet. Gibts z.B. in dem Laden neben BikenFun für 8,90. Den MTB-Führer hab ich - nicht zuletzt dank der Tips hier - gleich links liegen gelassen.

Zu BikenFun:
Ich fand den Laden gut bis sehr gut. Hab 3 geführte Touren mitgemacht. Davon 2 nur ich und der Guide. Das war preis-leistungsmässig schon ziemlich ok, die müssen ja auch irgendwie leben. Ich probier auch gerne selber was aus, aber ist ja auch eine Zeitfrage. 

Hatte z.B. mir einmal nach Karte eine gestrichelte Linie als Verbindungsetappe mit wenig Höhenlinienänderung rausgesucht. Hoffte auf einen flowigen Waldtrail und fand vor Ort eine gemauerte Wasserleitung ca. 30cm breit. Die erste halbe Std. dachte ich hey klasse Trialübung die zweite na nu könnts mal aufhören und die nächsten 2h reichten aus, um meinen Bedarf an einer solchen Übung für die nächsten Jahre zu decken.
Das wär mit Guide halt nicht passiert.

Ausserdem ist da noch die Sache mit dem Taxi, das man sich selber organisieren müsste. Für die meissten Sachen.

Meine 2 kleinen Trailtips (die ich selber gefunden hab, die von den geführten Touren lass ich mal fairerweise weg):
- Refugio el Pilar, Westseite; (nur) das oberste Stück vom PR LP 14, das die letzte Strassenschleife abkürzt, kleiner aber netter mittelverblockter Stich, lässt sich auf Strasse in 15-20 Min wieder hochfahren.
- Refugio el Pilar, Ostseite; der PR LP 18 (später 18.2) runter bis auf ca. 700m mittelverblockt und teilweise ordentlich steil.


----------



## fatz (17. Dezember 2007)

schotti65 schrieb:


> Ausserdem ist da noch die Sache mit dem Taxi, das man sich selber organisieren müsste. Für die meissten Sachen.


ausser du hast eh n mietauto.........


> - Refugio el Pilar, Ostseite; der PR LP 18 (später 18.2) runter bis auf ca. 700m mittelverblockt und teilweise ordentlich steil.


 den hatte ich auch im auge, ist uns aber nicht mehr ausgegangen..
wie schwer ist der? mit mittelverblockt kann ich nix anfangen und steil ist auch sehr
relativ.


----------



## rayc (17. Dezember 2007)

hastalapista schrieb:


> @Fatz eine schöne Abhandlung hast da geschrieben   kann man ja jetzt als Ergänzung zum Bikeführer ausdrucken.
> Bitte nur nicht versuchen im Barranco Izagua vom Roque runterzufahren, das funktioniert nicht!
> 
> Zum Transfer Teneriffa - La Palma www.fredolsen.es fährt täglich für ca.50 + Fahrrad
> ...



Den Barranco Izagua habe ich nur auf der Kompass-Map gefunden, dafür ist der Weg nur auf der F&B-Map gestrichelt verzeichnet.
Ist schon gut wenn man beide hat.

Aber es gibt weitere Maps.
Eine gute übersicht der existenten Maps ist unter http://www.mac-im-netz.de/dateien/lapalma.html zu finden.

@hastalapista, ich gehe davon aus, das ich dich wieder am 2.3 beim Mara sehe? Ich werde wieder Langstrecke fahre.

Zu den Bikestationen:
Das muss jeder selbst wissen, ob er lieber auf eigene Faust los zieht oder sich guiden lässt.
Beides hat seinen Reiz, Vorteile aber auch Nachteile.

Ob jetzt www.bikenfun.de, www.bike-station.de oder auch www.Atlantic-Cycling.de, die Preise bewegen sich im marktüblichen Bereich. (Ich hoffe ich habe keinen Tourenanbieter vergessen )

Ich fliege jetzt zum vierten Mal nach La Palma, und wie bei den anderen La Palma-Aufenthalten buche ich wieder einen Tourenpaket.

Klar kenne ich mich inzwischen gut genug aus um alleine fahren  und Freunde privat guiden zu können.
Aber ehrlich gesagt, dazu habe ich keine Lust, jeden Tag eine Tour auszuarbeiten und dann zu guiden, insbesondere da ich dies das ganze Jahr hobbymässig zuhause und in anderen Urlauben mache.
(Auf Tenrriffa habe ich ganz bewusst gegen das Guiden durch eins der beiden Stationen entschieden, deren Angebot konnte mich nicht überzeugen. Habe daher mithilfe des sehr guten Haas-Führers, 2 vorherigen Bikeurlauben, Kartenstudium, Augen offen halten ... Touren ausgearbeitet.-> Das war mein schönster Bikeurlaub überhaupt.)

Auf La Palma war ich bisher mit den Service und der Streckenwahl von www.bikenfun.de zu frieden. Auch macht es meistens in der Gruppe mehr Spass.
Und wenn mir Gruppe zu langsam ist oder die angebotene Tour nicht gefällt werde ich auf eigene Faust losziehen. 

Wer diesen Frühling nach La Palma will, sollte sich schnell um einen Flug kümmern, die Preise ziehen stark an!
Ich habe noch 318Euro gezahlt, jetzt sind es 378 Euro ab Frankfurt.
Ab Stuttgart liegen die Preise inzwischen bei 500 Euro.

Einzige preiswerte Alternative ist wohl Iberia (280 Euro) ab FRA, hier muss man aber 2 mal umsteigen. Leider ist Iberia für seinen Gepäcktransport bekannt.  

Ray


----------



## schotti65 (17. Dezember 2007)

fatz schrieb:


> ausser du hast eh n mietauto.........


Hatte ich, aber ohne Fernbedienung ;-)




fatz schrieb:


> den hatte ich auch im auge, ist uns aber nicht mehr ausgegangen..
> wie schwer ist der? mit mittelverblockt kann ich nix anfangen und steil ist auch sehr
> relativ.



Versuch eines Vergleiches: Der Gr 131 westlich runter vom Roque Muchachos war für mich das schwierigste, die erste 0,5-1h hab ich viel tragen müssen.
Der oben beschriebene 18/18.2 hatte für mich sehr wenig Absteige-Stücke, ist aber durchgehend steinig und steil, so dass der Flow hauptsächlich durch  die Unterarmkraft limitiert wird.
Geht komplett durch Wald, teilweise hohlwegartig, und hat somit keine ausgesetzten Stellen => man (ich) hat eher Mut mal was auszuprobieren.
(Am RoMu wenn ein paar Meter weiter Schicht is ging mir da doch eher die Muffe)


----------



## fatz (17. Dezember 2007)

schotti65 schrieb:


> Versuch eines Vergleiches:


probier's doch mal damit: http://singletrailskala.davedesign.de/



> Der Gr 131 westlich runter vom Roque Muchachos war für mich das schwierigste, die erste 0,5-1h hab ich viel tragen müssen.


ging mir auch so. taugt also nur bedingt als vergleich.... 
so schwer wie der lp14? 
wenn du meinen urlaubsbericht anschaust hab ich immer die hauptschwierigkeit und die
schwersten einzelstellen angegeben. da sieht man dann relativ leicht, wieviel man schiebt,
wennman weiss wie gut man faehrt.


----------



## schotti65 (17. Dezember 2007)

Du bist ja hartnäckig.

Die Singletrailskala kenn ich. Find ich nen guter Versuch aber auch nicht das Gelbe vom Ei. Diskutieren wir bei uns auch öfters drüber. Ist mir aber hier jetzt zu offtopic.



fatz schrieb:


> ging mir auch so.


Na prima, vielleicht sieht man sich mal auf LaPalma.

Ich wollte ja auch nur meinen Level beschreiben, da ich davon ausging, das der GR 131 bekannt ist. Hat ja auch geklappt.

Also noch mal anders:
Wem der GR 131 westlich vom RoMu Spass macht, dem macht das oberste Stück vom LP 14 (westlich Refugio del Pilar) ebenso Spass wie der komplette LP 18/18.2 (östlich vom Pilar).
Der LP 18/18.2 hat mehr Steine, dafür kleinere. Also nicht ganz so schwierig, aber anstrengend.


----------



## fatz (18. Dezember 2007)

schotti65 schrieb:


> Du bist ja hartnäckig.


 


> Wem der GR 131 westlich vom RoMu Spass macht, dem macht das oberste Stück vom LP 14 (westlich Refugio del Pilar) ebenso Spass wie der komplette LP 18/18.2 (östlich vom Pilar).
> Der LP 18/18.2 hat mehr Steine, dafür kleinere. Also nicht ganz so schwierig, aber anstrengend.


na also. geht doch  
der lp14 ist deutlich leichter als der torre del time trail. vom refugio pilar bis zur strasse hab
ich nur n paar meter geschoben. aufm torre del time trail oben fast alles.


----------



## dirkc (23. Dezember 2007)

Hallo,

bin auch wieder von der Palme zurück... Schade, denn die letzten beiden Tage hats geschüttet...keine Trails, sondern Wasser von oben...

Bin noch den Trail 01 ausm Buch gefahren, vom Pilar  am Hexenfeld ganz links (101)   runter, aber mit 100mm federweg völlig überfordert... nach 3x Federwegende mit Durchschlag habs ich gesteckt. Zudem war irre viel loses Geröll nach Regenfällen im Trail... also keine Empfehlung.

Fahre wieder nä Jahr dahin, dann aber mit dem eigenen Bike (140mm federweg)

Schöne Zeit noch und immer 1 cm Luft unter dem Kettenblatt


----------



## fatz (27. Dezember 2007)

dirkc schrieb:


> Bin noch den Trail 01 ausm Buch gefahren, vom Pilar  am Hexenfeld ganz links (101)   runter, aber mit 100mm federweg völlig überfordert... nach 3x Federwegende mit Durchschlag habs ich gesteckt. Zudem war irre viel loses Geröll nach Regenfällen im Trail... also keine Empfehlung.


na so schlimm isser dann auch nicht. was besonderes allerdings auch nicht. halt 
geschuettelt nicht geruehrt, wie viele andere trails auch.
den flow vom buch hab ich allerdings auch nicht gefunden. vielleicht mit richtig federweg.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## calli-madferit (12. Januar 2009)

servus jungs,
wo bucht ihr denn flüge für la palma ? ich bin ratlos obwohl 2004 und 2005 schonmal da war :>


----------



## Phil81 (12. Januar 2009)

Air Berlin


----------



## emvau (12. Januar 2009)

falls direkt wichtig sein sollte, so bist du -falls sich nichts geändert hat- ab münchen auf condor angewiesen.


----------



## scottiee (12. Januar 2009)

ebenfalls mit condor ab ffm

greetz


----------



## calli-madferit (12. Januar 2009)

jup, war grad im reisebuero, condor fliegt ab muenchen immer mittwochs und sonntags. habt ihr vielleicht nen geheimtip fuer richtig guenstiges uebernachten ?! am 4.03. und 18.03 zurueck kostet mit radel 450 euro; condor verlangt 50 euro fuer radelmitnahme. ok


----------



## scottiee (12. Januar 2009)

war zwar nur einmal auf la palma und das appartement wurde über biken fun organisiert aber empfehlen kann mans trotzdem:

el castillo in los llanos. aber unbedingt eines der beiden zimmer im hinteren teil des hofes buchen, da die zimmer im grossen gebäude lt. hörensagen ziemlich lt. sein sollen. wir haben vor 2 jahren 15,00 ois pro person/nacht bezahlt. luxus hast du nicht aber dafür ne kochgelegenheit, 2 zimmer, ein tv und in den beiden appartements im hinteren teil auch eine oase der ruhe. direkt um die ecke gibts einen kleinen tante emma laden für das nötigste.

greetz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fatz (13. Januar 2009)

calli-madferit schrieb:


> habt ihr vielleicht nen geheimtip fuer richtig guenstiges uebernachten ?!


der zeltplatz am el pillar?


----------



## simplesaiman (13. Januar 2009)

mal kurz was zwischenrein: bin dieses jahr ca. 3 wochen auf la palma. von mitte november bis anfang dezember. wie ist das wetter in dieser zeit? kann man sich auf relativ gutes wetter mit wenig regen einstellen oder kann es auch mal tagelang regnen?


----------



## emvau (13. Januar 2009)

normalerweise wirst du immer irgendwo auf der insel sonne finden. allerdings wird es in der höhe frisch sein. wohnen also eher in niedrigeren lagen. 

der zeltplatz el pilar (ich find den schön; im kiefernwald; zudem geht da direkt ein geiler trail) ist folglich ein tipp für das sommerhalbjahr,  da das schon gut hoch liegt. 
was ich jetzt aber gar nicht registriert habe:
ist der vielleicht sogar umsonst? gibt es sanies?


----------



## cxfahrer (13. Januar 2009)

Ja glaub schon, weil halb LaPalma dort am WE grillen geht, die werden ja wohl nicht alle....da sind zumindest diese Grillplätze mit Waschgelegenheit und Klo. 

Wetter: es kann auch eine Woche lang von morgens bis morgens aus Eimern regnen. Überall auf der Insel- sonst aber eher im Osten. 
Wenn es am helllichten Tag so aussieht, ist der Dauerregen nicht weit:


----------



## fatz (13. Januar 2009)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> es kann auch eine Woche lang von morgens bis morgens aus Eimern regnen. Überall auf der Insel- sonst aber eher im Osten.


kann ich nur bestaetigen. meist findet man wohl irgendwo sonne oder zumindest keinen
regen, aber lang nicht immer...........


----------

